# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit [TBC] Rapid Weapon Skill ups.

## mjk6994

Hello, long time since I've posted an exploit.

After hitting 70, decided to level skinning fresh from 1.

Decided to use my new throwing weapon to level (Starting skill was 200) and I noticed I'm getting 100% skill ups each hit on level 5-10 mobs in Dun Morogh. I'm unsure if it's all weapons (I don't have others to test, my weapon skill is maxed already with Swords.) But it is for sure working on throwing weapons. Regardless, this will at least be nice for rogues leveling up for deadly throw/throw since throwing weapons are now relevant. 

May also only be mobs in Dun Morogh, untested.

I will post back if it works above 300. If possible someone could test other weapon skills.

Picture attached.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

*Appears to DR around 280.

----------


## TehVoyager

IIRC yeah low skill level levels quick. high level levels slow.

i remember when they removed weapon skill, i grinded the knockle sandwich and master at arms achieves on a mob in blasted lands that goes immune on damage at low health. its a quest mob of some kind, but if you dont have the quest, the mob just never dies. at 70, it cant do enough damage to you to kill you. at that point, you just have to montior weapon dura and you can afk to 300.

----------


## inthemixmike

This is normal. You'll get a skill up on whatever you hit when your skill is that low. The blasted lands is still good. Did 1-335 guns in about an hour last night.

----------


## Turako

i think there is an AFK mob somewhere outside black tempel that you can afk attack. but i havent found him could be a lie too not sure.

----------


## JohnMcCain

IIRC equipping +INT gear will increase the speed you level up weapons

----------

